# Replaced USB port but phone still won't charge. Now what!?



## otter (Mar 18, 2012)

Not sure if I need to create a new thread or not because this is a little different from the other one. If not please remove this.

I was pretty proud of myself for replacing the USB port. The phone wasn't charging so I ordered a new USB port. In the meantime I had a spare charger so I was using that to charge the battery and then swap them when charged.

The good feeling I had ended as soon as I plugged it into a wall charger. It still doesn't show as charging. What should the problem be now!!??

When I plug it into the computer it is recognized now where was it before. However it still doesn't show as charging

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## otter (Mar 18, 2012)

I'll reply in case anyone else has this problem. I next had the charge port replaced and that didn't help. They replaced the motherboard but I had a problem with activation but it charged. Going to try another motherboard soon because they think the one they got off eBay was stolen, or at least Verizon does

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vladimirhtg (Jan 12, 2012)

Any resolution?

Hopefully things are good.


----------



## sazerac (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm interested too. I might be going to the same road as OP


----------



## otter (Mar 18, 2012)

I replaced the motherboard with one that wasn't stolen and everything is better than ever

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sazerac (Jan 18, 2012)

Good to hear you resolved it. Changing out a motherboard is a bit above my technical level.

Weird thing with my situation, is I can get a charge when attached to the computer. But when I unplug, I still have the notification that it is attached as a media device still. I'm going to clean out the port and possibly move the tab inside the port to make sure it isn't touching a side of the interior of the port.


----------



## otter (Mar 18, 2012)

I took it to a place called CPR which stands for cell phone repair. See if there is one near you

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sazerac (Jan 18, 2012)

Nothing around me, thanks though. I'll look for something similar near me.


----------

